# Is Breguet Type XX a high-end watch?



## Velvet Notion

Hello guys, I am looking to buy my first high-end watch, or something which comes close to that.

Breguet Aeronavale is very cheap for a Breguet. It uses modified Lemania instead of in-house movement. Is it considered to be "real" Breguet?

Would you buy Aeronavale, or something like Rolex Submariner, which has similar price, in-house movement even though Rolex, as a manufacture, is considered to be less exclusive maker than Breguet?


----------



## v76

When Swatch purchased Lemania, they made it a part of Breguet - known as Nouvelle Lemania S.A. nowadays. So technically, a modern Lemania movement is still in-house for Breguet ... infact almost all modern Breguet movements are made by Nouvelle Lemania S.A.

I like the Type XX, it is a fine watch!


----------



## Frodo

The type XX is definetly high end.
And the movements produced at Nouvelle Lemania are made only for Breguet.
Except for some movement parts and cal. 1861 and 1863 made only for Omega Speedmaster.
The Type XX is a genuine manufacture and maybe one of the best chronos ever made.
And above all; extremely beautiful!


----------



## aznseank

hmm tough decision indeed. Do you already own a Rolex? If you don't I highly suggest you go with a Rolex. Rolex is a very important first watch for multiple reasons.

1. Rolex will get your compliments (this will make you feel good about your purchase)
2. Rolex will increase in price every year 
3. Rolex has a good resale value 

From what you commented so far, it seems that you do not have many rich friends yet. If you want to impress your normal friends and your happiness is greatly dependent on other people's compliments, Rolex is your watch. On the same note, Rolex is a great first watch to nurture your passion for watches. After your Rolex purchase, then you should be confident and comfortable enough to move on to higher brands such as AP, PP or VC. And of course, Breguet is a fine choice but everyone knows that typeXX is the cheapest Bregeut. Please do not take this offensively but watches like PP Calatrava are not real Pateks. Overseas are not real VCs. I would say go get a Rolex Sub. When you get a certain time piece, you are sending out a very specific message. People will know that you chose a type XX because it is the cheapest Bregeut. Go for the specific model, not the brand. After all, you dont want to be caught drving a Mercedes Smart.


----------



## Crmsnraider

Def. Breguet over Rolex, Ill leave it at that as the second and third responses are right on the money.

Its a great watch.


----------



## pexyme

Purchasers of Breguet enjoy the history and craftsmenship.
Purchasers of Rolex enjoy showing off. as per aznseank's response above.

The Type XX is a great watch. A giant amongst pygmies. (so to speak)

nb. no flaming intended


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Buy the Breguet and enjoy the watch as you were meant too. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

aznseank said:


> hmm tough decision indeed. Do you already own a Rolex? If you don't I highly suggest you go with a Rolex. Rolex is a very important first watch for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. Rolex will get your compliments (this will make you feel good about your purchase)
> 2. Rolex will increase in price every year
> 3. Rolex has a good resale value
> 
> From what you commented so far, it seems that you do not have many rich friends yet. If you want to impress your normal friends and your happiness is greatly dependent on other people's compliments, Rolex is your watch. On the same note, Rolex is a great first watch to nurture your passion for watches. After your Rolex purchase, then you should be confident and comfortable enough to move on to higher brands such as AP, PP or VC. And of course, Breguet is a fine choice but everyone knows that typeXX is the cheapest Bregeut. Please do not take this offensively but watches like PP Calatrava are not real Pateks. Overseas are not real VCs. I would say go get a Rolex Sub. When you get a certain time piece, you are sending out a very specific message. People will know that you chose a type XX because it is the cheapest Bregeut. Go for the specific model, not the brand. After all, you dont want to be caught drving a Mercedes Smart.


I must say your response is pure dribble and deeply shallow. A Calatrava is a Patek, just like an Overseas is a Vacheron Constantin.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## v76

It is not my intention to be abrasive, but this is the most inane comment I have read in a while. A Patek Philippe Calatrava not a real Patek ... wow ... really??? Think about that long and hard and get back to me in a couple of days time ...



aznseank said:


> hmm tough decision indeed. Do you already own a Rolex? If you don't I highly suggest you go with a Rolex. Rolex is a very important first watch for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. Rolex will get your compliments (this will make you feel good about your purchase)
> 2. Rolex will increase in price every year
> 3. Rolex has a good resale value
> 
> From what you commented so far, it seems that you do not have many rich friends yet. If you want to impress your normal friends and your happiness is greatly dependent on other people's compliments, Rolex is your watch. On the same note, Rolex is a great first watch to nurture your passion for watches. After your Rolex purchase, then you should be confident and comfortable enough to move on to higher brands such as AP, PP or VC. And of course, Breguet is a fine choice but everyone knows that typeXX is the cheapest Bregeut. Please do not take this offensively but watches like PP Calatrava are not real Pateks. Overseas are not real VCs. I would say go get a Rolex Sub. When you get a certain time piece, you are sending out a very specific message. People will know that you chose a type XX because it is the cheapest Bregeut. Go for the specific model, not the brand. After all, you dont want to be caught drving a Mercedes Smart.


----------



## Tick Talk

Perhaps the comments on avoiding the "cheapest" of high-end brands reflects the insecurity that fuels much of the luxury watch industry. IMHO many buy the "name" watches simply to project an image of wealth and don't really care about the timepiece at all. Witness all these threads about "X vs Y, which is better?" The poster is really asking which name gets me the most attention :-( Its an escalating war of status, where once you have a "name" watch, you must now compete with others by showing off an even more expensive one...of course like the nuclear arms race it cannot be won! To be told, the XX Breguet has a deep history that would delight military and watch fans alike. As a real "working watch" from a high-end name, I find it all the more attractive for going against the stereotype that all luxury watches must be frilly and delicate; generally useless for everyday life. Furthermore, any student of horology should appreciate Breguet as the most significant pioneer in watchmaking. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Velvet Notion

My post wasnt about status symbols. It was about buying "lower class" watch with an in-house movement or buying "upper class" piece with non in-house movement. It was about whether can Type XX justify its manufacturers name without using in-house movement.


----------



## v76

Don't forget the Lemania cal. 1350 made only for Ebel (Ebel cal. 137, chrono movement), a close sibling of the cal. 1340 that Lemania used to make for Omega and Tissot in the 1970s.



Frodo said:


> The type XX is definetly high end.
> And the movements produced at Nouvelle Lemania are made only for Breguet.
> Except for some movement parts and cal. 1861 and 1863 made only for Omega Speedmaster.
> The Type XX is a genuine manufacture and maybe one of the best chronos ever made.
> And above all; extremely beautiful!


----------



## jimmer42

aznseank said:


> hmm tough decision indeed. Do you already own a Rolex? If you don't I highly suggest you go with a Rolex. Rolex is a very important first watch for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. Rolex will get your compliments (this will make you feel good about your purchase)
> 2. Rolex will increase in price every year
> 3. Rolex has a good resale value
> 
> From what you commented so far, it seems that you do not have many rich friends yet. If you want to impress your normal friends and your happiness is greatly dependent on other people's compliments, Rolex is your watch. On the same note, Rolex is a great first watch to nurture your passion for watches. After your Rolex purchase, then you should be confident and comfortable enough to move on to higher brands such as AP, PP or VC. And of course, Breguet is a fine choice but everyone knows that typeXX is the cheapest Bregeut. Please do not take this offensively but watches like PP Calatrava are not real Pateks. Overseas are not real VCs. I would say go get a Rolex Sub. When you get a certain time piece, you are sending out a very specific message. People will know that you chose a type XX because it is the cheapest Bregeut. Go for the specific model, not the brand. After all, you dont want to be caught drving a Mercedes Smart.


Please ignore this as it is the biggest pile of nonsense I've ever read on this forum


----------



## Janne

I do not think you should worry so much if a particular watch is considerec "real" high end or not. Buy what you like.

Do not forget that Brequet is a born again brand. 
When they resurrected the name, it was done because they wanted a name with history. This is simply the reason they can go out and say that there never was a Brequet with a Quartz movement, and never will be.


----------



## Janne

jimmer42 said:


> Please ignore this as it is the biggest pile of nonsense I've ever read on this forum


Something tells me that aznseank is just stirring the sh*t.


----------



## Andrés

Janne said:


> This is simply the reason they can go out and say that there never was a Brequet with a Quartz movement, and never will be.


 It could be, but it´s Blancpain who says that not Breguet. "Since 1735 there has never been a quartz Blancpain watch and there never will be."


----------



## Janne

Sorry, I am wrong, and you are 100% right. I will not edit my false post, as your post would then not make sense!

But I still have a faint memory that Breguet went bust. Was resurrected, started producing in Switzerland, went bust again, was bought by Swatch. Is the Top Swiss Brand for Swatch.


----------



## Janne

Just some eye candy. This thread needs a pic so we know what the OP talks about!


----------



## Janne

Velvet Notion said:


> Hello guys, I am looking to buy my first high-end watch, or something which comes close to that.
> 
> Breguet Aeronavale is very cheap for a Breguet. It uses modified Lemania instead of in-house movement. Is it considered to be "real" Breguet?
> 
> Would you buy Aeronavale, or something like Rolex Submariner, which has similar price, in-house movement even though Rolex, as a manufacture, is considered to be less exclusive maker than Breguet?


Upon rereading your post, I realise that you talk about a Breguet Chrono, and a Rolex 3-hander (time only) ?

Or do you mean a Rolex Daytona? Because those are the 2 closest, being chronos!


----------



## Aliisloo

Breguet is a great brand and type XX is a beautiful watch. If you like it, go for it. The notion of whether it's a Real Breguet or not is ridiculous. There is nothing wrong with Sub. But it's a very different watch (diver vs chrono).


----------



## pukematrixx

I looked very hard at a limited edition one here in NYC when I bought my Daytona. I decided that if I wanted a chrono the daytona could not be beat in terms of value. I like bregeut a lot and will own one, I just didn't really like this one that much.


----------



## BJJMark

I really love that Breguet. And even though my friends are just normal and not rich :roll: I would still choose it over Rolex because I like the stealthiness of it. It is understated, refined, and has great history.


----------



## alobri3

Not sure about "understated", it has nice presence. I like the watch a lot, was looking at it for a short period of time. I was looking for a high end sports watch/diver watch at the time and never really found one that spoke to me. Somehow Panerai's "feel" better to me, even though I can't really say Panerai is a "high end".


----------

